# Brooks C17 Heavy Rider



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

I was considering either a Brooks C17 or a Selle Anatomica saddle for my Ogre bikepacking build but need to get opinions on how they work with a heavier rider?

I currently weigh in at about 255 working my way down to 230. That is about as low as I will get as I am 6'6". 

Does anyone know about the C17 in regards to heavier riders?

Selle pointed me away from their carved seat to their full NSH1 due to my size. I am thinking Brooks would do the same, but do not know. 

Are either really good choices for a man my size?


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I think you mentioned this in your other post. I’m 6’4” 270# and ordered the carved C19 which is a little wider for upright riding and should handle by body weight better. It’s on back order now however.

I ride a Brooks B17 on my drop bar gravel bike, it took a long time to break in but is now very comfortable. I have a sprung B67 on my fatbike which is comfortable and wide. I’m not a huge fan of the springs as they can squeak some times bounce too much, I wouldn’t get another one. The springs add a little rear suspension but I’d rather have a real suspension seat post with dampening, so I might get one for my new build.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

toadmeister said:


> I think you mentioned this in your other post. I'm 6'4" 270# and ordered the carved C19 which is a little wider for upright riding and should handle by body weight better. It's on back order now however.
> 
> I ride a Brooks B17 on my drop bar gravel bike, it took a long time to break in but is now very comfortable. I have a sprung B67 on my fatbike which is comfortable and wide. I'm not a huge fan of the springs as they can squeak some times bounce too much, I wouldn't get another one. The springs add a little rear suspension but I'd rather have a real suspension seat post with dampening, so I might get one for my new build.


Yes, I did mention it on my Ogre post. I am going to do a full update on that post tomorrow. I am going to try a C17 (which was literally just delivered). I will see how it works.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

How did it work out? I have a C17 on my ECR. My buddy rode it for an hour one time. The seat was comfortable to him. Nothing bad stood out though it was a short ride. He's around 300. I'm 215 right now due to the pandemic lol

-eric


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

ericzamora said:


> How did it work out? I have a C17 on my ECR. My buddy rode it for an hour one time. The seat was comfortable to him. Nothing bad stood out though it was a short ride. He's around 300. I'm 215 right now due to the pandemic lol
> 
> -eric


Well the C17 was not that comfortable for me. I sent it back.

I ended up with a Selle Anatomica. It is very comfortable straight out of the box and the one I got is rated for 250lbs.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a C17 Carved on both my bikes, it's the best saddle I have ever ridden bar none. Back in the day I put over 10k on a B17.

The C17 is a quite a lot of saddle, super durable if you have the occasional "get off". After a year on these saddles I remain very satisfied, no stretching or loosening, they just work.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

My C17 has been in use for a number of years. It lost one of the rivet covers a while ago (cosmetic only), but it also developed a semi-annoying squeak when I’m putting down a fair amount of effort while seated.

I find it comfy, but by no means my most comfortable saddle. I adapt fairly easy to most saddles though, so I may not be the best judge of relative comfort.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

I had a new C15 Carved that developed a squeak after a few weeks. I had borrowed my buddy's first for a 2 weeks trial and he said his never developed that squeak. So far my C17 (not carved) has been fine and it's been 6 months or so.

Funny, I tried a new Selle Anatomica H2 on my gravel bike and after 2 rides, i wasn't sure if i liked it, but figured it would take some more time to get used to it. But I went back to my Fabric Line Elite which has been great. I'll give the Selle Anatomica another try at another time.

eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

One potential problem with all Brooks saddles is that they are not compatible with some common bikepacking equipment. In particular, some seat bags, like the Revelate Spinelock bags.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> One potential problem with all Brooks saddles is that they are not compatible with some common bikepacking equipment. In particular, some seat bags, like the Revelate Spinelock bags.


And that's ok, because those bags are dumb  Can't work with dropper and don't get weight down like panniers.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Took my first spin on my new Fargo with the carved C-19 today. FANTASTIC! Essentially no break in required, was comfy from the get go. I just rode an easy 12 miles on pavement today but hope to get out on gravel and hills in the next week.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I just got the C17 Special Edition with cotton & just adjusting to it. My last gravel bike(which got stolen at the lbs) had a regular C17 test model & that one was a bit more flexible.


----------

